
Elon Musk accuses the UAW of paying an employee to unionize Tesla – The Verge - mastazi
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/9/14570666/elon-musk-tesla-response-poor-working-conditions
======
belovedeagle
Color me shocked. This is nothing but an encore of the age old union m.o.:
identify success and prey on it, siphoning off those sweet, sweet dues.

